# What Kind of Street Fighter Are You?



## Kane (Jul 3, 2004)

People fight in the street in many ways. But it is basicly broken down into 3 categories. Those are Striking, Slamming, and Submission.

Striking: These include any type of hitting. Punches, kickes, knee, elbows, headbutts, palms, ect. all count as a strike.

Slamming: Bash there body on yourself, ground, ceiling, or wall. This basicly is using throwing an oponent on your fist as hard as you can, or on some other object i.e. picking up a man in their abdomen or legs and slamming on a surface (some might call it a spinbuster). Pushing can also fall in this category. Basicly throws and takedowns.

Submission: Focus on pressure points, joints, and submission moves. Moves like armbars, chokes, joint locks, ect.


In a situation on the street where your only option is to fight, which type of style would you use the most?

I would probably use more Slamming moves while standing, and more Submission moves on the ground. I might only strike of if I have them in the mount, or he is a good ground fighter in which I kick him on the ground.


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 3, 2004)

I teach my students to take their right hand, grasp their enemies right hand palm to palm and move up and down with a perpendicular movement to the ground and walk away friends


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 3, 2004)

I would never limit my self to one style, I will use whatever it takes in order to defend myself.


Also it is very unlikely that you will fight another martial artist on the street so a kicking expert or grappling expert wont be that common especially on the street.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jul 3, 2004)

Lord save me from streetfighting threads.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 3, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> I teach my students to take their right hand, grasp their enemies right hand palm to palm and move up and down with a perpendicular movement to the ground and walk away friends


That's the best street defense technique that has ever been taught.  I prefer the ever popular kenpo technique "Fleeing Chicken" myself. :uhyeah:


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 3, 2004)

hedgehogey said:
			
		

> Lord save me from streetfighting threads.


LOL I know. My philosophy is if you avoid them there is no need to worry about a street fight because martial arts teaches one to avoid fighting.


----------



## Chrono (Jul 3, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> I teach my students to take their right hand, grasp their enemies right hand palm to palm and move up and down with a perpendicular movement to the ground and walk away friends


 A very effective technique, I must say.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jul 4, 2004)

I honestly hope I never have to find out.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 5, 2004)

I'll pick Ken from Street Fighter 2. Dude could make his chi errupt into an invincible burning fist of 5 hit doom.


----------



## tmanifold (Jul 5, 2004)

What kind of street fighter am I? The dirty kind and if I can help it, the winning kind. However, I prefer to be the not there kind.

Tony


----------



## 8253 (Jul 5, 2004)

I prefer to avoid a fight, but if it is unavoidable, i use whatever is nessassary to walk away as uninjured as possible.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2004)

What Kind of Street Fighter Are You?
Like what Tmanifold said... Dirty.
On the streets there's no such thing as a fair fight. So if I can use my MA skills, a 2X4, a busted bottle (or a whole one even better...so I can bust it on them) or whatever is within reach then by gum there ya go. 
In the Dojo or Tournament Ring then fights become fair. 
The other guy isn't going to fight fair so why the hell should I? I consider my use of MA as fighting dirty because odds are the other guy isn't going to have any. 
But OC Kid had the best answer thus far... 


> *OC Kid wrote:* I teach my students to take their right hand, grasp their enemies right hand palm to palm and move up and down with a perpendicular movement to the ground and walk away friends


 :asian:


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2004)

I would only fight if other alternatives were not working. I would do what it took to survive, strikes to the groin, knee caps, biting, eye gouging.


----------



## Bod (Jul 5, 2004)

> _Marginal_ I'll pick Ken from Street Fighter 2. Dude could make his chi errupt into an invincible burning fist of 5 hit doom.



Wow! Where can I purchase some of that?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2004)

I prefer the, : "Can I buy you a drink?" method myself. If this does not work and violence is unavoidable, I still try to leave and limit the damage.

As to style, what ever works, I would just say that on people with drugs and or alcohol in their system, pressure points and joint locks may control a part of the body, it does not get the pain reaction you might be looking for, and the police may be upset if the bad guys has a broken wrist or arm, while you only have road rash.

 :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 5, 2004)

effeciant


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 8, 2004)

A nasty one. I kick like a mule and bite like a crocodile. Street fights have never been pleasant, for either participant.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> A nasty one. I kick like a mule and bite like a crocodile. Street fights have never been pleasant, for either participant.



You grab people by the throat then drag them underwater and twist a lot?


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 8, 2004)

Marginal said:
			
		

> You grab people by the throat then drag them underwater and twist a lot?


 Use Aqua-jitsu.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> Use Aqua-jitsu.


:rofl:


----------



## Chrono (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> Use Aqua-jitsu.


 Must be new.


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2004)

laugh at him like it's the funniest S**t you've ever heard, and just intercept whatever comes or just run. get knocked down, don't keep getting back to get knocked down again


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 9, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> laugh at him like it's the funniest S**t you've ever heard, and just intercept whatever comes or just run. get knocked down, don't keep getting back to get knocked down again


Hi Josh,

The idea is to knock 'him' down, not for you to keep getting 'knocked' down, or you better give up the Martial Arts.  One of my buddies gave up Tae Kwon Do for baseball.


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 28, 2004)

My biggest question would be:  "What are Martial Artists doing in 'street-fights'?"

Self-defence where you have no option but to 'return fire', sure.  Pubs, clubs, other enclosed spaces.  In a street?  Why are you still there when you could be walking/running/driving?  Why were you even involved if your SA was up to par?

John


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 28, 2004)

Dunno, never fought on a street before. Prefferable I'd the the 'Distance Fighter', you know, the kind who's looking at you through a scope while calmly sitting 300 yards away.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 28, 2004)

Street fighting isnt pleasant at all, preferable I would walk but if it comes down to it all 3 are the key limitations wont help you


----------



## Zoran (Sep 28, 2004)

I am not a street fighter. But I am a surviver. So what ever it takes to survive a street fighter.


----------



## Tydive (Sep 28, 2004)

I was a talker. Most of the time I could accomplish my goal by talking / joking.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2004)

SorryNONE of you are street fighters. Street fighters, to put it bluntly are complete *******s. Street fighters are a lot of the time members of gangs, they LIVE on the ****ing streets and hunt each other day and night. There is no glory in being a street fighter. Half the time youd be looking out for that other guy that doesnt like your face hiding in a dark alley and when you least expect it, he pops out and blows your head off. Street fighters are found either dead in such an alley or dead in a hospitalthey rarely last long.



If you run into one, hes not gonna wait for you to use your 208 killer combo techniques that would never work anyway. Hes gonna ****ing drop a bomb on you when HE chooses under HIS termshes gonna cheatyou see fighting on the streets is a game played unfairly ALL the time. The bad guy is gonna try and cheat you, and if you dont catch on, or cheat even more than he does, your goin six feet under. If you dont strike first, you are also most likely ****ing dead because whoever strikes first usually wins fights. Thats how Ive won mine. Street fighting for your average citizens (which is what we are) is about survival (which could mean surviving by killing him, beating the **** out of him, or even losing, but managing to escape somehow)especially when you run into a seasoned street vet. He has spent countless hours/years, however the **** how long training tactics he has pressure tested almost EVERYDAY of his Street life. That could be 1 year, 2 years, 7 years, etc. He knows how fights go down, he knows how to cheat, and he knows how to kill, and doesnt have a problem with it. In a street fight, you may not only face this guy, but you may face his 3 friends at the same timeand lets not forget you will also be facing the court system if you kill them all to survive, which you may have to do. And unfortunately the courts are not as vigilante as me, or perhaps you.



So please dont think of yourself as a street fighter, because you are not, and you will lose respect from anyone with the slightest sense of morale. Hopefully you are an average citizen who has respect for others and yourself.

By all means continue to train hard, but for your sake, remember to train realistically ALL the time.


Forever Vigilant,

Jeff


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2004)

Gaidheal said:
			
		

> My biggest question would be: "What are Martial Artists doing in 'street-fights'?"
> 
> Self-defence where you have no option but to 'return fire', sure. Pubs, clubs, other enclosed spaces. In a street? Why are you still there when you could be walking/running/driving? Why were you even involved if your SA was up to par?
> 
> John


Because violence chooses YOU, and if its the other way around, you will get yours.  Awareness is ****ing important, of course it is, but people are not in a combative mindset all the time, they get caught up in their daily lives, the fight they had with the wife/girlfriend or whatever this morning, their bills, their job they just lost.

Why am i still there if i could be walking/running/driving???? I may have a sprained ankle, I may not have a car, your only choice may be fighting when usually, you could get out of it, but because of your physical/mental state, you cannot get out of it.  It's not that great of a choice, but you gotta go with it. 

You know what sucks?  I have to fight EVERY ****ing time, and you know why?  cause i have an artificial leg (not that that's a bad thing in itself at all though)...i can't run away, even from a multiple armed assailant attack, i gotta fight, and i know the odds suck, but i still have to do it.  I can walk fairly fast yeah, but that ain't gonna do ****.

The bottom line is still violence will choose YOU.  If you can avoid rough places, then great, thats what you wanna do and thats the first step, if you aren't there it can't happen, but sometimes it COMES to where YOU are, and you may just have to fight.


----------



## still learning (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,It doesn't take much to get Kill!  Many years ago a bully(karate expert) was in the news alot,because  of the troubles he causes, anytime and expert  steps in to do the wrong..makes news.  One evening at a take-out window a high school boy went up to order something and look at the bully, and the bully did not like the way,the boy look back.  The bully push him for a fight and the boy fell backwards and hit his head on the sidewalk and died. Today the Karate expert is in Jail for life.  Any time you get in to a fight...anything can happen....no one wants to die or go to jail?  Are you a  streetfighter?  There is a cost for everything?   Awareness and a cool head,be able to leave,run,get away...is my style of a streetfighter....death do we part.    just my thoughts and...., do you mean when you have no choice...no rules.. I think I might go the jail? or be bury?  this makes you think hard about life?     Aloha


----------



## DeLamar.J (Nov 24, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> People fight in the street in many ways. But it is basicly broken down into 3 categories. Those are Striking, Slamming, and Submission.
> 
> Striking: These include any type of hitting. Punches, kickes, knee, elbows, headbutts, palms, ect. all count as a strike.
> 
> ...


I am a striker, but I am training in some chinese wrestling now to make me more well rounded. I have done ju jitsu and judo but Im not confident enough to use them in a street situation or a challenge match. I have only been training in chinese wrestling for a few months and I already feel very confident with it.


----------



## Adept (Nov 24, 2004)

Whatever works.


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

I have only been in a real fight once (too many) one strike, k/o'ed the leader, that was all that was needed to deter the baddies, then i got out, asap.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, that makes you a one hit wonder. :rofl:


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

yup! %-}


----------



## Paul B (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm starting slowly,working on the basics,like lanes,circles,and cul-de-sacs. Eventually I'll get tougher and work my way up to Streets,Avenues,and the one I've heard horrible things about....Expressways.

 But I think I need a lot more experience before taking on multi-lane roads!:rofl:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 20, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> People fight in the street in many ways. But it is basicly broken down into 3 categories. Those are Striking, Slamming, and Submission.
> 
> Striking: These include any type of hitting. Punches, kickes, knee, elbows, headbutts, palms, ect. all count as a strike.
> 
> ...


In the fights i've been in, they usually started out with either a punch of a forearm strike to the jaw area. If that didn't knock out my opponent, a few more punches might have been thrown, or a couple of low line kicks. Most fights that didn't end there, usually ended up in upright grappling which I ended with a standing neck restraint (strangle/choke). I have never been on the ground as a civilian in my adult life. I do take a lot of guys to the ground at work (i'm a police officer) because that's the most stable platform to handcuff a resisting subject. In a street fight, however, a combination of punches/elbows/knees/forearms along with upright grappling (especially chokes) is how I fight. I tried to headbutt a guy once, but he had me by the hair of the head, and I couldn't get my head to him. So I grabbed him by the throat instead. That changed the color of the fight, when fingers met behind his wind pipe and he realized he couldn't breath, he decided fighting me was less important than getting somewhere else, and he decided that discreation was the better part of valor. I like standing forearms for the openning move in a streetfight, there's a good chance you can knock the other guy out with a good solid forearm to the V of the jaw. I've knocked a few guys out, and the ones I didn't knock out, I knocked off of their feet and put them on the defensive. I like to preceed it by the groin slap. The groin slap causes the other guy to immediately move his whole upper body forward and stick his chin straight out. Don't believe me? Try it on a buddy. I guarantee every time his hands will go to his groin and his upper body will move toward you, with his chin stuck straight out. When your opponent does that, hit him across the V of the jaw with a slightly downward forearm strike. Trust me. The difference between the UFC and the street isn't necessarily the techniques, it's the element of the surprise. In the UFC both people know there's a fight, and they know when it'll start. Not a whole lot of surprises in the UFC where everybody has watched everyone else's fight tapes. Those guys are tought, but they aren't surprised too much by the overall ability of their opponents. Not so in the street where Speed, Surprise and Violence of Action usually carry the day in the street.  Of course, the best street fight is the one you avoid.  Saves teeth and lawsuits, as i've learned in my older age.  Still, it never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## gp322 (Dec 20, 2004)

Wing Chun is the best for street fighter, no matter where you go, Wing Chun can stick to your opponents and knock them out ... that's why Bruce Lee learnt Wing Chun and expressed "no way as a way" this is from Wing Chun ... go to http://www.mastercarloslee.shawbiz.ca/videoclips.htm take a look, then you can get the answer ... :supcool:


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 20, 2004)

I do not know what type of streetfighter I would be. I also hope that I never have to find out!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 20, 2004)

I hope I'm the winning kind!


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 21, 2004)

gp322 said:
			
		

> Wing Chun is the best for street fighter, no matter where you go, Wing Chun can stick to your opponents and knock them out ...


I hope that your declaration of Wing Chun's street dominance is the result of a scientific type approach wherein you have personally trained and tested your skills in every other martial art available.  That way, I wouldn't need to ask the question, "How can you speak intelligently to the merits of all other arts without having learned all other arts?".


----------



## Silat Student (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you Flatlander, I was waiting for someone to post something to that effect. I would have done so myself but all of my Rebuttals sounded.....rude.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 22, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I hope that your declaration of Wing Chun's street dominance is the result of a scientific type approach wherein you have personally trained and tested your skills in every other martial art available. That way, I wouldn't need to ask the question, "How can you speak intelligently to the merits of all other arts without having learned all other arts?".


Hey, that's what it said in the brochure.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2004)

Whatever it takes to survive. 
 Hard to say what my choice would be, it depends upon so many factors (location, room to move, how they attacked) - I've only been attacked once, and it was two young drunk guys who thought the nearest alley sounded good. I was surprised it didn't take much for them to decide to leave me alone. 
 Probably not the ground, wrestling at my size is a no-no.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 31, 2004)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> In the fights i've been in, they usually started out with either a punch of a forearm strike to the jaw area. If that didn't knock out my opponent, a few more punches might have been thrown, or a couple of low line kicks. Most fights that didn't end there, usually ended up in upright grappling which I ended with a standing neck restraint (strangle/choke). I have never been on the ground as a civilian in my adult life. I do take a lot of guys to the ground at work (i'm a police officer) because that's the most stable platform to handcuff a resisting subject. In a street fight, however, a combination of punches/elbows/knees/forearms along with upright grappling (especially chokes) is how I fight. I tried to headbutt a guy once, but he had me by the hair of the head, and I couldn't get my head to him. So I grabbed him by the throat instead. That changed the color of the fight, when fingers met behind his wind pipe and he realized he couldn't breath, he decided fighting me was less important than getting somewhere else, and he decided that discreation was the better part of valor. I like standing forearms for the openning move in a streetfight, there's a good chance you can knock the other guy out with a good solid forearm to the V of the jaw. I've knocked a few guys out, and the ones I didn't knock out, I knocked off of their feet and put them on the defensive. I like to preceed it by the groin slap. The groin slap causes the other guy to immediately move his whole upper body forward and stick his chin straight out. Don't believe me? Try it on a buddy. I guarantee every time his hands will go to his groin and his upper body will move toward you, with his chin stuck straight out. When your opponent does that, hit him across the V of the jaw with a slightly downward forearm strike. Trust me. The difference between the UFC and the street isn't necessarily the techniques, it's the element of the surprise. In the UFC both people know there's a fight, and they know when it'll start. Not a whole lot of surprises in the UFC where everybody has watched everyone else's fight tapes. Those guys are tought, but they aren't surprised too much by the overall ability of their opponents. Not so in the street where Speed, Surprise and Violence of Action usually carry the day in the street. Of course, the best street fight is the one you avoid. Saves teeth and lawsuits, as i've learned in my older age. Still, it never hurts to be prepared.


I'm that kind of fighter too, whatever works...
(although I have used the head butt with considerable success a couple of times)
By the way, I am not a police officer or anything of that nature, but I grew up in a rough area, and spent a number of years working in the licensed premises industry.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 1, 2005)

While the title is a bit lame..

I assume the poster refers to legitimate self defense. In this case I will use the minimal force needed to eliminate the threat. This could range from avoidance and evasion to intercepting and destroying (Jeet Kune Do concepts) to defensive use of a combat folder knife to drawing my concealed pistol and using it to eliminate the threat (armed or multiple attackers, etc..) Here in Washington State concealed pistol permits are readily available to law abiding citizens, and use of deadly force is legal to stop a felony againt a person. It's interesting to note that in firearms restrictive California I was forced to draw down on dangerous felonious attackers 6 times in a 5 year period and not once on the street in the 13 years I have been in Washington State. I have had to chase off tresspassers from my rural land several times. Out there I am always visibly armed. This quiets down trouble before it starts. The bad guys just seem more timid here.. many of them having stared down grannie's .38 and fleeing the scene I suppose.


----------



## Loki (Mar 26, 2005)

I'd say striking. My style teaches primarily that so it's what comes naturally.

~ Loki


----------



## pnoy_kickfighter (Jun 20, 2005)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> I teach my students to take their right hand, grasp their enemies right hand palm to palm and move up and down with a perpendicular movement to the ground and walk away friends


 Thats the best defense ever but is it doesnt work I'll do the "last resort have to defend myself style"


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2005)

Hmmm, 'slamming' sounds like me. I like to get my hands on people and move them around!


----------



## pnoy_kickfighter (Jun 20, 2005)

Nightwish said:
			
		

> SorryNONE of you are street fighters. Street fighters, to put it bluntly are complete *******s. Street fighters are a lot of the time members of gangs, they LIVE on the ****ing streets and hunt each other day and night. There is no glory in being a street fighter. Half the time youd be looking out for that other guy that doesnt like your face hiding in a dark alley and when you least expect it, he pops out and blows your head off. Street fighters are found either dead in such an alley or dead in a hospitalthey rarely last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I totally agree. Martial artists have training, pride, conduct and honor. Street fighters have guns, friends and experince.


----------



## goshawk (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, of all the responses so far I like "Handshake" and "Fleeing Chicken" the best, but if it really came down to it my preference would be to stay on my feet and use striking, if at all possible. I'm _little _(5'4" 140lbs)  And while I don't generally have a problem with that, it's a distinct disadvantage when it comes to closing with some big SOB. So yeah. I'd prefer a decisive strike as a segue into "run like hell". 


Hopefully "Handshake" will neutralize the threat before any of this becomes an issue, though. I mean, I have to explain enough bruises to my coworkers already what with training every day...


----------



## searcher (Jun 21, 2005)

I am going with the already mentioned "Fleeing Chicken" style of streetfighter.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 21, 2005)

I like the "Hey is that Elvis" + sucker punch and run style.  J/K  When I'm not working I'm home with my wife and kids so I don't get out to the "street" much anymore.


----------



## Laborn (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm not a street fighter...lol, ill fight them tho, but prolly wont win *i know, i should thiunk positive loil* i prefer to stay out of mfights tho, dont much care for breaking jaws *or getitng mine broken*


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 23, 2005)

Im not a street fighter..im a street lover..:>)


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am just a student of the martial arts, trying to learn all I can.  I cant consider myself a streetfighter, but having been in fights, I prefer striking to anything else.  Of course the key is how well rounded you are, you can not discard any angle, you must be a proficient grappler as well.


----------



## SAVAGE (Jan 14, 2006)

I will fight in whatever range I find myself........but talking is option one...running is option two!

*bows respectfully*


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 15, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> People fight in the street in many ways. But it is basicly broken down into 3 categories. Those are Striking, Slamming, and Submission.
> 
> Striking: These include any type of hitting. Punches, kickes, knee, elbows, headbutts, palms, ect. all count as a strike.
> 
> ...


I am primarily a standup fighter. I would be afraid of getting double teamed if I took it to the ground on the street.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm an improvisor as well as a classical trained actor in a small play...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2006)

My street fighting days are over, has been for ever. I will walk away and shallow my pride so I can spend time with my son's playing fotball or riding bikes or even fishing.

It is better to walk away than be carried away!!

Terry


----------

